# Is my router broken?



## darksteel88 (Jul 10, 2008)

Hey guys,

Lately, I've been having some internet connectivity issues. I can connect perfectly fine, but every while (at least a couple of times a day), my internet will suddenly crap out for a couple of minutes. I just drop the connection, can't see the router, and then it'll eventually connect back.

I've spoken with my ISP, they claim it's not their issue. However, I did have what they claim was a network outage, despite I connected to Skype during such outage and sent and received a limited number of messages.

In addition to the network disconnections, I've experienced poor network speeds. I've seen pings as high as 1000ms and I've seen download speeds less than 1mbps (I pay for >10mbps).

Do you think it may be my router that is broken? Or is it the ISP? Please help me find the source. My router is a Linksys WRT160N.

Thanks.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

usual first step is to connect wired to the router and run a broadband test. The connect wired to the modem and do the exact same test. Then compare the results.

Also when you lose router connectivity do the following:
connect wired to the router and logon to the routers wan interface. Can you?
connect to the modem and see if you have connectivity.


----------



## darksteel88 (Jul 10, 2008)

Alright, so I just caught it when I lost connection and here's what I have to show:

The network disconnected me during a Skype call. I immediately checked available connections, my network was available with a much lower network signal than normal. I ran downstairs to check the desktop with the physical connection. Connected to a website not on cache and I also connected to the router webpage. I am uncertain whether my upstairs desktop connection was restored at such a point though, because it was restored when I returned upstairs.

Anything? Seems more like a router issue to me, but I couldn't check it fast enough to conclude it.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

what other wireless devices do you have in the house? Wifi signal going low indicated wifi contention.

review this and post the needed info
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ty-issue-pre-posting-requirements-573730.html


----------



## darksteel88 (Jul 10, 2008)

ISP: Rogers (Canada)
Broadband: Cable
Modem: Motorolla
Router: Linksys WRT160N
AV: ESET Smart Security

Here's the information you need, hopefully it can help.

My internet just disconnected 3 times in a span of 10 minutes. During such time, I was able to go downstairs and check the desktop. I was able to access the internet as well as access the router webpage. I was able to catch it in time, so my internet had not been restored yet. My desktop upstairs that I got disconnected from was able to see the network, but it had no signal. The Macbook I had beside me was unable to detect the network until the signal was fine again.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

change your wifi channel to 11 which will make it unique for your area.

Not sure how you were getting internet during the time you made the xirrus screen shot.
You have no external ip address which means you had no internet.

I would suggest calling your isp and have them do a line and modem check.


----------

